# Low Cervix-10 weeks



## Nellyb

Hi Ladies!
Hoping someone can help me! I'm 10w4d and I can still feel my cervix. I bearly have to insert my finger. I thought it should rise up in pregnancy. Should I be worried?


----------



## Mellybelle

It still changes position during pregnancy. Some days mine is lower than others. Dont worry about it. Sometimes it doesnt rise right up until 12 weeks. Everyone is different.


----------



## myheadismush

im about 11 weeks and ive wondered the same thing...
a lot of the time mine is lower than ive ever noticed it before...
i dont really have an answer for you, just thought id let you know you arent alone with your low lying cervix :)
i havent had any issues with it so i just assume its ok :)


----------



## Mrs_Grissom

I didn't know it moved at all...I've been slipping up on my baby book reading lol. Am I supposed to be poking around up there looking for mine too? lol


----------



## bouncybelly

Mine is really bad,it is actually right there.i can see it (TMI) and feel it when i sit sometimes.It's been about a week. im really worried.I have been told (before i was even pregnant) that i have a very low cervix.It will be my third child and I am 12 weeks. i'm hoping it's not a prolapse of some kind.I have a doctors appointment coming up but so far besides seeing and feeling it I have had no other problems with it.no pain or anything.Hoping it's normal.


----------



## nickyXjayno

If your that worried speak to a trained person? Cervix will move around, sometimes I can feel mine when cleaning & sometimes not.


----------



## MaybBaby

i had the same thing, still at 10 weeks low open feeling cervix now ive hit 11 weeks (or at least should be) My cervix has fully risen out of reach and is closed, ive had the same panic for awhile and hopefully the same should happen hun :) just dont keep...prodding it,im sure that will do more harm than good! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyBee

I've noticed mine is very low as well. So we aren't having sex anyway right now with my previous miscarriages. Don't know if it would even work with this low of cervix? I'm going to ask at my first appt if it is still low. Mine has always felt a bit open since giving birth. Not worried about that part. I can't find the opening right now so it must be tilted.


----------



## LandLsmummy

Sorry for crashing your thread but wondered if all was ok with everyone that had a low cervix?

I'm 10 weeks pregnant with baby number 3 and my cervix is low hard and open (I know it sometimes doesn't fully close if you have already had a baby.) but I'm a bit worried as it was so high when I was first pregnant.

Any advice would be appreciated, I have my booking in appointment on Wednesday so could mention it to the midwife but don't know what she will say if I say I was feeling for my cervix :S.


----------



## MaybBaby

LandLsmummy said:


> Sorry for crashing your thread but wondered if all was ok with everyone that had a low cervix?
> 
> I'm 10 weeks pregnant with baby number 3 and my cervix is low hard and open (I know it sometimes doesn't fully close if you have already had a baby.) but I'm a bit worried as it was so high when I was first pregnant.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated, I have my booking in appointment on Wednesday so could mention it to the midwife but don't know what she will say if I say I was feeling for my cervix :S.

im perfectly fine now hun! mines way out of reach now and bubs is fine and healthy it seemed to move alot until i hit around 18 weeks then it just disappeared!! she'll probably tell you off but we cant help but be inquisitive about our bodies and babies can we? GL hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## megrenade

this is my first pregnancy & my cervix was low, hard, and open until.. yesterday (11+1), and it's stayed very high, soft, and closed.

I think by the 12th-14th week, if it's still open the doctor will do a cervical cerclage..


----------



## sjwebb

Its really not good to check your cervix ladies. Its very sensitive during pregnancy and you can cause yourself to rupture a blood vessel and spot, also you can cause an infection if your hands aren't washed thoroughly. Your cervix will change ALL THE TIME during pregnancy and it is not an indicator of how well the pregnancy is progressing.


----------



## megrenade

sjwebb said:


> Its really not good to check your cervix ladies. Its very sensitive during pregnancy and you can cause yourself to rupture a blood vessel and spot, also you can cause an infection if your hands aren't washed thoroughly. Your cervix will change ALL THE TIME during pregnancy and it is not an indicator of how well the pregnancy is progressing.

And sex is safe to have? But you can't use one, clean finger to check? It's not like we're poking INTO our cervix with long jagged dirty fingernails!


----------



## sjwebb

I'm just telling you what my doctor told me. Why would you guys want to check after you already know your pregnant anyway though?


----------



## JessPape

Stop poking around in there, let the doctor do that! You cervix can go up down side ways, who knows every which way when pregnant, it changes soo much! Each person is different. Stop poking


----------



## branjo

megrenade said:


> sjwebb said:
> 
> 
> Its really not good to check your cervix ladies. Its very sensitive during pregnancy and you can cause yourself to rupture a blood vessel and spot, also you can cause an infection if your hands aren't washed thoroughly. Your cervix will change ALL THE TIME during pregnancy and it is not an indicator of how well the pregnancy is progressing.
> 
> And sex is safe to have? But you can't use one, clean finger to check? It's not like we're poking INTO our cervix with long jagged dirty fingernails!Click to expand...

I don't see a problem with it.. especially if your washing your hands good first... shower time is the best time. My husband fingers me all the time.. tmi I know .. but just saying if he can put his fingers and penis in there why can't I.. :) And I do like to get myself started before sex sometimes too.. lol


----------



## MummyMandi

hi lovely my advice here from my own experience is leave your cervix hun i checked it all the way ttc and then i did at the start of this pregnancy and got a good telling off hun it can be dangerous hunni . please try not too hun honestly don't worry all should be fine hun just leave your cervix hun and worry if you bleed heavy or get in pain . your pregnant hun just try your best to leave your cervix hun i know its worrying but honestly it can be bad if you keep touching there hun x


----------



## megrenade

sjwebb said:


> I'm just telling you what my doctor told me. Why would you guys want to check after you already know your pregnant anyway though?

That way, we know what to look for - for the next possible baby! if we TTC again or have suspicions.

I do it every night before bed.. and now that it's high and closed, it's put my mind at ease and I'm happy.. and not doing it anymore.

My fingers are way, WAY cleaner than a penis.


----------



## JessPape

the cervix is the WORST thing to us for ur pregnancy symptoms... No offence, but it can change with ever pregnancy, every cycle. I checked my cervix though my bbt and it always changed from cycle to cycle. When I found out i was pregnant it was low... hard, but low.


----------



## megrenade

JessPape said:


> the cervix is the WORST thing to us for ur pregnancy symptoms... No offence, but it can change with ever pregnancy, every cycle. I checked my cervix though my bbt and it always changed from cycle to cycle. When I found out i was pregnant it was low... hard, but low.

I know - but before I was pregnant my cervix really didn't change, ever. It was always low.. but in June/July it started going through all these changes. I just know that it is supposed to be closed, and now that it is I'm content and don't need to check anymore :D


----------

